# Portage Lakes Water Temps



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking to take the boat out to Portage Lakes with my Dad next weekend for the first time in 2018 and wondering aprox. what the water temps will be so I can figure out before we get out on the water which areas to target and what baits to throw for largemouth.

Based on the air temps I'm thinking the water temps should be in the mid 40s?

Thinking about going for either Long Lake or North reservoir since they are smaller bodies of water.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

klineka said:


> Looking to take the boat out to Portage Lakes with my Dad next weekend for the first time in 2018 and wondering aprox. what the water temps will be so I can figure out before we get out on the water which areas to target and what baits to throw for largemouth.
> 
> Based on the air temps I'm thinking the water temps should be in the mid 40s?
> 
> Thinking about going for either Long Lake or North reservoir since they are smaller bodies of water.


I’d say your likely to find water temps in the upper 30s-low 40s with the cold we’ve been experiencing can’t give you a solid temp since I haven’t been out on portage in two weeks . Before the cold snap came water was 47. IMO Long Lake is your best bet you can always run up in the channels which are always warmer than the main lake and likely find some largemouth willing to cooperate. I don’t target bass but I run into plenty while crappie fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

was 38/39 f last Sunday, so with the weather ?


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

On Sunday temp was right around 40 managed to get my first fish ohio of 2018 on a sunny day though. Next week should be better...


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone, I appreciate it.

Great looking fish!
Did you weigh it? 3-4 lbs.?
If you dont mind sharing, which lake were you on and what lures/baits did you have success with?


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

klineka said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, I appreciate it.
> 
> Great looking fish!
> Did you weigh it? 3-4 lbs.?
> If you dont mind sharing, which lake were you on and what lures/baits did you have success with?


I was on the main chain of lakes. It was 4.78 lb 20.5inch. Jerk bait is good this time of the year.


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

My dad went out the the main chain of lakes yesterday primarily to get the motor running and make sure there weren't any issues before him and I hopefully fish both days this coming weekend.

He said water temp was 41-42 degrees pretty much everywhere, main lake and creek channels all measured within a degree of each other.

That kind of surprised me that the water temp was the same in the creek channels as the main lake, everything I've read and watched says that the creek channels typically warm up quicker than the main lake. 

As of right now my plan for this weekend is to drag jigs across the bottom and suspend some jerkbaits, possibly lipless crankbaits too.

Probably will start somewhat shallow in ~6 feet of water to see if anything has moved up yet and then work our way deeper from there.


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

Has anyone been out on any of the Portage Lakes this week? Hoping this warm rain will bring the water temps up a bit.


----------

